# Anyone add anything to Ocean Forest soil?



## Amateur Grower (Mar 5, 2012)

Those of you that use Fox Farms Ocean Forest, do you ever add anything to it, like perlite, or guano or anything?

AG


----------



## umbra (Mar 5, 2012)

lime, epsom salt, azomite, worm castings, bat guano, green sand, sulfate of potash, coco coir, compost and bokashi


----------



## accid (Mar 5, 2012)

FFOF already has worm castings and bat guano, why are you suggesting that he add more to it? Did you even take the time to read the label on the bag prior to making those recommendations... doesn't seem like it...just saying.

AG,

FFOF comes a bit hot so you wont have to add much to that soil for early vegging. At about week 3 you can introduce nitrogen...per my recommendation. Will you be using FF nute line up? Don't forget to ph your water to 6.5 - 6.8.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 5, 2012)

I add dolomite lime and plenty o' perlite...If I know I am going to be gone alot during a cycle, I'l throw in some vermiculite to help retain water...but not often, mostly I stay home for grows...


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 5, 2012)

accid said:
			
		

> FFOF comes a bit hot so you wont have to add much to that soil for early vegging. At about week 3 you can introduce nitrogen...per my recommendation. Will you be using FF nute line up? Don't forget to ph your water to 6.5 - 6.8.


 
I am going to use Earth Juice grow and Earth Juice Bloom. 

AG


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 5, 2012)

umbra said:
			
		

> lime, epsom salt, azomite, worm castings, bat guano, green sand, sulfate of potash, coco coir, compost and bokashi


 
Trying to read between the lines, are you saying you wouldn't use FFOF umbra?

AG


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 5, 2012)

umbra said:
			
		

> lime, epsom salt, azomite, worm castings, bat guano, green sand, sulfate of potash, coco coir, compost and bokashi


:yeahthat: :goodposting: 

Or, at least as many of these things you can source.:icon_smile: 

Just because it has something on the label doesn't mean there is an adequate amount, only that there is enough to put it on the label.

Wet


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 5, 2012)

i dont understand why people add perlite to the FFOF, the bags i bought were loaded with the stuff already. probably 10x as much as any other soil ive boughten.  if ound the amount of perlite in it is perfect, to almost too much.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2012)

i agree Puffin and Umbra, wetdog.

I run it straight till I flip, then start adding nutes. I veg longer then most and the nutes in the soil are gone by week 6.  I have used it forever  but now I am growing my own soil. Green mojo to you!


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 5, 2012)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> Trying to read between the lines, are you saying you wouldn't use FFOF umbra?
> 
> AG



Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner!

Pretty much with those amendments and a couple more basic ones like blood meal, or alfalfa/soy meal, bone meal and kelp meal, all you would need is a bale of peat moss ($12) and a 4cf bag of perlite (~$18), to make a mix that is vastly superior to FFOF at a fraction of the cost.

Wet


----------



## umbra (Mar 5, 2012)

at this point I do mix my own soil, but I never found that FFOF had enough trace elements. Not sure what your definition of hot soil is, mine is too low ph and that is what I have found with FFOF (#1 reason I add lime). Listen, I have been at this more than 35 years. I just might know something about this.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2012)

...And I am rounding up the last of my needed ingredients to make my own NV's super soil.  Should have the last of what I need by Thursday (getting the worm castings and greensand then).  It is still too cold outside, so I have a 30 gal compost barrel in a spare bedroom....


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 5, 2012)

I appreciate everyone taking the time to chime in and I've been here long enough to know that a grower is only REALLY satisfied if he or she is able to dial in each facet of each grow to their EXACT specs!   

I should have explained that I don't have the space nor the inclination at the moment to make my own soil mix. I understand it's probably better if you do, but my one attempt at making my own soil didn't turn out well. 

What I really want to know is-if you've used FFOF in the past, and did you alter it in any way? I've used FFOF in some capacity in every grow I've done-all 6 of them!  :giggle:   I've done everything from make my own soil (1st grow-not good) to using part new FFOF, some used FFOF, with bat guano, worm castings and perlite added. So far, no grow of mine has turned out "perfect" -there has always been something not 100%.

I have some Mexican bat guano, worm castings, kelp and other stuff here I can add, I just wondered if anyone used FFOF straight out of the bag. 

Again, I do appreciate everyone's help. My biggest frustration as a grower is there is SO much information to be had, and a LOT of it is conflicting. I always appreciate veteran growers sharing their experience and that's why I always turn to THIS board!!!   :argue:   also because the disagreements tend to be more civil!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2012)

i used it right out of the bag. It is good soil.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 5, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> i used it right out of the bag. It is good soil.


 
Thanks RB-so you don't use ANY nutes except what the soil contains for 6 weeks?

AG


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 5, 2012)

I use ZERO "grow" or "veg" nutrients during the first four weeks in fresh FFOF. And in my opinion there isn't enough perlite in ALOT of commercial soils. I like mine to feel very spongy...


----------



## getnasty (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm on my first grow, and very early on, but I planted in FFOF with about 30% perlite mixed well, and dolomite lime as well.



-nasty


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2012)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> Thanks RB-so you don't use ANY nutes except what the soil contains for 6 weeks?
> 
> AG



No, I start using nutes right before I flip to 12/12. The nutes in FFOF will only last 5-6 weeks. I hope that helps.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 5, 2012)

I was told not to nute until flipping in FFOF. 
Other then that, I just use it right out of the bag,
I did top some off with MG 6mnth release jus for the boost of nutes.
Everything I've put into the soil has LOVED it without additives.


----------



## umbra (Mar 6, 2012)

You can grow a plant with straight FFOF and no additives. That is not the question. The question was, do you add anything. If you were to compare 2 clones, 1 grown in straight FFOF and 1 with enhanced FFOF, you would see a massive difference in the final product. So what you do with that knowledge is up to you.


----------



## getnasty (Mar 6, 2012)

umbra said:
			
		

> You can grow a plant with straight FFOF and no additives. That is not the question. The question was, do you add anything. If you were to compare 2 clones, 1 grown in straight FFOF and 1 with enhanced FFOF, you would see a massive difference in the final product. So what you do with that knowledge is up to you.


umbra-


You had a grow journal 3-4 years ago of a Black Rose cross that you were growing a black pheno out of but never posted harvest pictures of it. Do you have any? And if you do, would you post them?


-nasty


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 6, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> I was told not to nute until flipping in FFOF.
> .


 
i find after about 4 weeks FFOF needed a big boost of nutes before flowering time. plants also need a boost of calicum around 3 weeks. and a heavy dose of magnesium round a week or so of flowering. straight out the bag

the plants that didnt get those suffered near middle of flowering, showing defincices


----------



## umbra (Mar 6, 2012)

No pix I'm afraid. That was when my sister called LEO and told them I was growing. I deleted all the pix and wiped my hard drive clean.


			
				getnasty said:
			
		

> umbra-
> 
> 
> You had a grow journal 3-4 years ago of a Black Rose cross that you were growing a black pheno out of but never posted harvest pictures of it. Do you have any? And if you do, would you post them?
> ...


----------



## kiksroks (Mar 6, 2012)

Just wanted to add something. Although I have nowhere near the experience I have been using FFOF + Lime + Perlite along with the Trio for a few grows now and the last run really jacked up the plants (clones). They clawed at the first watering (ph'd RO only) and have been just over 10 weeks now. They are still deep green even after 9.5 weeks flowering and I still have a few claws. Drives me nuts!

I m used to burning the clones a bit but they usually recover and take off just fine after the first week or so. I will not be using it that way again. I haven't decided if I will cut it with happy frog, go back to Black Gold or just go with a non amended mix like Pro-MixBX and feed earlier/more often.

I will probably try my hand at a completely organic compost over the summer as just water no feed sounds good to me.

I add about 1/3 perlite to it because if I don't it seems like I could go a couple weeks with out watering and I like it to dry out completely between watering.


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 6, 2012)

I use FFoF, and I amend Hell out of it. I add perlite, vermiculite, bat guano, bone meal, blood meal, and garden lime. I make sure the clones and seedlings have a well developed root system going before I transplant them into this HOT soil, but I am having pretty good results -- I also put in some "Great White" when I repot them. I'm using GH 3-part nutes, 400w of MH in vedge and 600w HPS in flower. I feed them about every other watering in vedge (depends on what they are telling me) and I feed them every watering in flower because it is taking a week or more for the pots to dry out between watering, and I figure they need food -- I give plain PHed water the last couple of waterings before harvest. Seems to work pretty good this way, but I am always ready for improvement and constantly changing things up. This is only my third harvest, so it is a work in progress.

Peace


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 8, 2012)

I think I'll run a little unofficial test. I'll put 2 plants in straight FFOF and 2 others in FFOF amended with Mexican Bat Guano, Worm Castings, Mushroom Compost and Perlite. That's about as scientific as I can get!

AG


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm not a soil grower "per say" but I do know that GH Ancient Forest is some of the best composted material I have ever seen. I currently use it to brew a tea. It's so dark and broken down but it does not stink or get hot. It feel soft to the touch and makes me want to make a pillow out of it...wait what:rofl:

But seriously, it is some good stuff with more LIVE bennies in it then anything ot there, and better for your soil then a 100$ bottle of Great White!


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 9, 2012)

Only grown one OD season so far, but had great results with FFOF and added perlite and worm castings. Think i'll add more of what Umbra said and give it a try.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 9, 2012)

my GReatWhite only cost around $18.00 :confused2:


----------

